# Was haltet ihr von folgendem Boot?



## JKR1982 (21. September 2007)

Hallo,

es geht um das Sevylor Raptor TFT310. Mir gefällt das Boot von der Optik her eigentlich ganz gut. Fester Boden, Motorspiegel und dickes Material. Benutzt das Boot vielleicht selber irgendwer? Wenn nicht, trotzdem einfach mal eure Meinung schreiben. Danke!

http://www.bergsport-welt.de/produc...=1516&osCsid=ce99cd955fc794f633db47e41c450eba


----------



## Fishhook (21. September 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von folgendem Boot?*

Hallo JKR,

das Boot ist an sich nichts weiter als ein besseres Badeschlauchboot....unzureichendes Material, unzureichende Tragkraft....das werden schnell rausgeschmissene 500€.....

Ein "vernünftiges" Schlauchboot sollte bei einer Länge von 3m schon mindestens 500 kg tragen, mit mindestens 10 PS motorisierbar sein, und sollte aus einem vernünftigen Material (z.B. Hypalon, Decitex usw. sein).

Hier mal Bilder von meinem....

http://img211.*ih.us/img211/6379/ziegelaussen14092007008bz3.jpg

http://img518.*ih.us/img518/5872/30052007007ey8.jpg

Damit kann man schon ein bissel was anfangen....es ist von SolidMarine 320 mit Luftboden...Länge 3,20m, Breite 1,55m, 566kg Zuladung, Schlauchdurchmesser (auch sehr wichtig) 44cm....usw. siehe hier: http://www.shop.gutsches.de/catalog...ab-3-Meter/320-Solidmarine-mit-Luftboden.html

Habe das Teil nach einigen Verhandlungen dort für 877€ inclusive Versand bekommen.....

Also, von dem Sevylor würd ich die Finger lassen....dann lieber was gebrauchtes bei ebay oder so.....sonst kaufste doppelt....#h

Daniel


----------



## JKR1982 (21. September 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von folgendem Boot?*

Ist Luftboden oder Alu/Holz besser?


----------



## Fishhook (21. September 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von folgendem Boot?*

Das ist als erstes mal 'ne Geschmackssache....ich z.B. würde nie mehr einen Holzboden nehmen, da ich schon mal einen hatte, und ich mich damit immer beim Aufbau gequält habe um den reinzubekommen......Aluboden hab ich noch nie gehabt, aber ich denke, der wird im Sommer etwas zu heiss, um dann barfuss im Boot zu sitzen.....Luftboden ist einfach aufzubauen....deswegen habe ich den gewählt....

Solltest du dein Boot nicht jedesmal auf und abbauen müssen, wäre der Holzboden die günstige Alternative....#h

Daniel


----------



## rob (21. September 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von folgendem Boot?*

servus!
ich kann dir auch nur von diesem boot abraten.bin selber mal vor jahren auf das fishhunter reingefallen.
ein holzboden/einlage ist definitiv besser als nur luft.
sonst kannst du nämlich nicht einmal aufstehen.
lg rob


----------



## Fishhook (21. September 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von folgendem Boot?*



> ein holzboden/einlage ist definitiv besser als nur luft.
> sonst kannst du nämlich nicht einmal aufstehen.



Da muss ich dir widersprechen...man sollte nich vergessen, dass das ein Hochdruckluftboden ist, die werden "steinhart" beim Aufblasen.....Hier das gleiche Boot mit Luftboden, da stehen zwei Mann drin.....

http://img368.*ih.us/img368/7093/30052007001mj1.jpg

Daniel :g


----------



## olafson (21. September 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von folgendem Boot?*

hi JKR1982, 
ich würde den nicht kaufen, vor allem nicht für 500 euros.
habe bis vor kurzem noch eins von sevylor gefahren. allerdings
ein besseres model ( sevymarine SV 15 ). für meine zwecke hat es gereicht, hatte sehr viel spass damit auf der mosel, war aber auch auf rhein unterwegs. im moment fährt mein kumpel damit und ist eig. auch zufrieden damit. die  SV 15 liegt gebraucht bei 400 euro.
also im guten zustand kann ich dir empfehlen. luftboden zum angeln ist nicht unbedingt gut, es gibt hier im forum mehrere beiträge, wo es in die hose ging ( haken,  zigaretten usw ) 
mfg olafson


----------



## Freelander (21. September 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von folgendem Boot?*

Lass die Finger von dem Schrott.Ich würde auch eher zu so ein Boot wie Fishhook es hat tendieren.
Wer billig kauft,der kauft zweimal und das ist teuer:q:q:q.


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. September 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von folgendem Boot?*



rob schrieb:


> ein holzboden/einlage ist definitiv besser als nur luft.
> sonst kannst du nämlich nicht einmal aufstehen.
> lg rob


 
Wie kommst du nur zu dieser Aussage?#c

Ich habe ein Boot mit Luft-Hochdruckboden und da kann man stehen, als wenn es ein Holzboden wäre.

Der Luftboden hat aber den Vorteil, dass er schnell "aufgebaut" ist, man keine sperrigen Holzteile zu  verstauen hat, schnell  abgewischt ist und schon ist der Boden trocken zu verstauen.

Auch Haken können den Materialien nichts mehr anhaben.
Ich gehe nicht sehr vorsichtig im Boot um, und so mancher Drilling und jetzt im Norge-Urlaub Pilker sind schon kräftig darüber gekratzt ... ohne Schaden #h


----------



## Fishhook (21. September 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von folgendem Boot?*

Rischtisch, Toni.....#h#6

Daniel


----------



## heinzrch (21. September 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von folgendem Boot?*

kauf dir ein Pioner 8, da hast du ein kleines, gescheites und westentlich sichereres Boot....


----------



## cafabu (21. September 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von folgendem Boot?*

Finger wech von der Schaluppe!!!! Da wirst Du keine Freude haben!!!!! Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es noch 2-Kammerschlauchboote gibt. Falls Dir da eine Kammer wechhaut, dreht sich die zweite wie ein Baumstamm im Wasser. Hab ich vor jahrenden bei einem Kollegen ersehen müssen. Ok, wenn Du einen kanadischen Holzfällerkurs hast mach das angehen. Wenn es Dir um die Euronen geht, musst Du Dich halt umschauen, da gibt es ab und zu nette Angebote. Unser Boot stammt von einer bekannten Angelladenkette: 350cm, 4 Kammern, Aluboden, 4 Personen (2 optimal, 3 schon eng), 480 kg Gesamtzulassung, bis 30 Ps motorsierbar, alle uns handelsüblichen Sicherheitsplakentten, made in China, für damals 900,- DM, also 450Euronen.
Welcher Boden ist wirklich Geschackssache. Bei Luft ist der Hochdruck entscheidend. Es gibt noch normale Luftböden, die absolut instabil sind.
Sonst schau doch mal beim Gebrauchtmarkt. Unser Erstes war auch ein Gebrauchtes für 300 DM und es hat uns (3 Mann Benutzung) 10 Jahre treue Dienste geleistet.


----------



## rob (21. September 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von folgendem Boot?*

die hochdurckluftböden kannte ich nicht...
ich sprach von den normalen luftböden der sevylor hunter(ich hatte das grössere fishhunter)#h


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. September 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von folgendem Boot?*

wieviel willst du denn ausgeben für Boot und Motor?


----------



## Jan77 (21. September 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von folgendem Boot?*

Mein Schlauch hat z.b. 750€ als Austellungsstück gekostet. Ist ein Bombard Tropik 335 mit drei Kammern, Luftkiel und Holzboden. Wiegt komplett 32Kg (ohne Motor) und ist motorisierbar bis 15PS.

Dieses Boot hat 600KG Zuladung, eine Zertifizierung Klasse C (Küstengewässer) und passt zusammengelegt ganz einfach in einen Golf 3.
Mitsammt Angelgerödel und Motor. 

Mach bitte keinen Fehler und kauf Dir ein Boot, bei dem Du jedesmal Angst haben musst wenn es vielleicht mal vier Windstärken hat, und Du den See überqueren willst.


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. September 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von folgendem Boot?*

Hier siehst du den Lufthochdruckboden ... bzw. du siehst ihn nicht, weil er nicht auffällt  ..

er ist, wie ich schon geschrieben habe, sehr stabil und sehr einfach zu handhaben. Die Gummi-Automatten habe ich fürs gröbste als Unterlage


----------



## Stefan22 (23. September 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von folgendem Boot?*

Hallo 

Lass die Finger von dieser Art von Booten . Ich kann dir auch die Schlauchboote von Solidmarine empfehlen . Wir vertreiben die selber und haben bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrung gemacht . 

Soll aber keien Werbung für Solidmarine sein. Es gibt reichlich Boote die vernünftig sind , aber bei Solidmarine stimmt das Preissleistungsverhältnis . 

MFG


----------

